# Chewjitsu



## Headhunter (Jun 15, 2019)

found this channel it's worth a watch. I like his response to questions he gets. This is one of his videos. It's worth a watch. He seems a cool guy.


----------



## Martial D (Jun 15, 2019)

Ya I've been subbed to him for a while. Definitely learned a thing or two on that channel.


----------



## Gweilo (Jun 15, 2019)

Really enjoyed the video, good and passionate presenter,  I think sometimes we have all been the mat bully, not because of insecurity,  but a desire to pressure test ourselves, being comfortable in uncomfortable situations, finding a way, I will admit, there have been times when I have not taken into consideration my training/sparring partners situation or what they need to get out of the session, but then again, I am training for myself, free play is fine, give help and pointers, and leeway, where necessary,  but in a pressure situation, do we really want to restrict ourself by giving quarter, not sure myself, we all have good training partners, and I respect everyone I train with, and of course I am not going to deliberately hurt a training partner, but I would of absolutely done the shoulder in the face thing.


----------



## Buka (Jun 15, 2019)

I have mixed feelings about white belts rolling too hard or sparring too hard. 
I do not encourage bullies in any way shape or form.


----------



## Headhunter (Jun 15, 2019)

Buka said:


> I have mixed feelings about white belts rolling too hard or sparring too hard.
> I do not encourage bullies in any way shape or form.


The guy asking the question wasn't bullying. That was just a guy crying because he lost. The question guy simply used a technique he was shown by a brown belt. It was shoulder pressure that's a part of bjj. Guy was just crying because he lost


----------



## Buka (Jun 15, 2019)

Headhunter said:


> The guy asking the question wasn't bullying. That was just a guy crying because he lost. The question guy simply used a technique he was shown by a brown belt. It was shoulder pressure that's a part of bjj. Guy was just crying because he lost



I know.

I also know what a mat bully is.


----------



## Headhunter (Jun 15, 2019)

Martial D said:


> Ya I've been subbed to him for a while. Definitely learned a thing or two on that channel.


Personally I haven't watched his technique videos. I don't like to learn through videos in any style. I don't really watch videos to learn I just prefer to learn hands on. I like his questions and answers though. I saw one before where he talked about this Brazilian instructor who demoted him back to blue belt then gave it back a week later just for an ego trip. 

He's also fought Mma and boxes as well and he just seems a decent guy.


----------



## wab25 (Jun 17, 2019)

I think he only gave part of the answer. Yes, it is important to know why you are pushing hard, from a need to win or a desire to improve. But, that's not the only factor. Another important factor is: Are you aware of how hard your partner wants to go? You have to have an agreement with how hard the two of you are going to go... so long as you agree, its great training. But if you insist on going harder than your partner, and don't factor in what your partner is trying to do... you are bullying that partner. A big part of that, is are you willing to take what you give?

We had a 3rd degree black belt show up in our karate class... in karate, I am purple belt. When sparring I noticed she had a very nice lead leg, hook kick. I threw a lead jab to her head, which would have landed but our dojo rules at the time were no contact to the head. (we had a few people going to work with black eyes, busted lips and one guy got a busted cheek bone that required surgery... so rules were changed a bit) After I pulled my jab, which she saw, she landed her hook kick to my head, hard enough to knock me off balance. She then told me that my punch was crap, because it couldn't stop her kick. I reminded her about the rules... she said they were stupid. So, next jab I landed to her shoulder (no head contact), this one was hard enough that it knocked her off balance... which did not take much, since she was on one leg mid way through her hook kick. She immediately, cussed me out, quite loudly, for my lack of control. My jab to her shoulder was less than half the power of her hook kick to my head had been. From that point on, she started throwing full power at me and any time I did more than tap her, she reprimanded me for my lack of control. This is an example of not being willing to take what you give.

The guy writing the question certainly seemed like he was willing to take what he gives. I think the fact that he is concerned about whether he is bullying or not, from the perspective of not wanting to be a bully... says a lot right there. Knowing where your emotions are coming from is good. But I think you also need to be able to find an agreeable level to go at with each partner. Different people will want different levels, at different times for different reasons. And most important, don't dish out what you are not willing to take. The guy in the video hinted around these areas, but I wish he would have included them as part of his answer.


----------



## PiedmontChun (Jun 19, 2019)

I have a short attention span for technique videos in general, but I've been following Nick via his podcast, on social media, and I pop in to his YouTube videos periodically for over a year. The guy seems super humble and I'm convinced he is an overall just *good *guy, plus his competition record as well as black belts he has brought up show he is legit. A lot of the videos (like the above) he does aren't even technique based or trying to get his name out there or build a brand .... its him just answering questions for viewers.
The fact that he broadcasts that his gym doors are open to people visiting from out of town and wanting to join in on a class, without paying a mat fee at all, is super welcoming, even for BJJ. I have to travel that way for business here soon and plan to drop in for an evening class.


----------



## JR 137 (Jun 19, 2019)

wab25 said:


> I think he only gave part of the answer. Yes, it is important to know why you are pushing hard, from a need to win or a desire to improve. But, that's not the only factor. Another important factor is: Are you aware of how hard your partner wants to go? You have to have an agreement with how hard the two of you are going to go... so long as you agree, its great training. But if you insist on going harder than your partner, and don't factor in what your partner is trying to do... you are bullying that partner. A big part of that, is are you willing to take what you give?
> 
> We had a 3rd degree black belt show up in our karate class... in karate, I am purple belt. When sparring I noticed she had a very nice lead leg, hook kick. I threw a lead jab to her head, which would have landed but our dojo rules at the time were no contact to the head. (we had a few people going to work with black eyes, busted lips and one guy got a busted cheek bone that required surgery... so rules were changed a bit) After I pulled my jab, which she saw, she landed her hook kick to my head, hard enough to knock me off balance. She then told me that my punch was crap, because it couldn't stop her kick. I reminded her about the rules... she said they were stupid. So, next jab I landed to her shoulder (no head contact), this one was hard enough that it knocked her off balance... which did not take much, since she was on one leg mid way through her hook kick. She immediately, cussed me out, quite loudly, for my lack of control. My jab to her shoulder was less than half the power of her hook kick to my head had been. From that point on, she started throwing full power at me and any time I did more than tap her, she reprimanded me for my lack of control. This is an example of not being willing to take what you give.
> 
> The guy writing the question certainly seemed like he was willing to take what he gives. I think the fact that he is concerned about whether he is bullying or not, from the perspective of not wanting to be a bully... says a lot right there. Knowing where your emotions are coming from is good. But I think you also need to be able to find an agreeable level to go at with each partner. Different people will want different levels, at different times for different reasons. And most important, don't dish out what you are not willing to take. The guy in the video hinted around these areas, but I wish he would have included them as part of his answer.


One of the major rules in sparring at our school: don’t hit anyone harder than you’re willing to get hit. Everyone gauges how hard to hit you and how fast to go by what you’re doing. 

Of course there are exceptions. There’s a handful of 14-16 year old kids that are transitioning to the adult program and ranks. I let them tee-off on me without hitting them as hard as they’re hitting. But they’re quite smart and know the rule - I have to tell them to hit me harder and reassure them I won’t hit them back like that.


----------



## thanson02 (Jun 23, 2019)

Headhunter said:


> He's also fought Mma and boxes as well and he just seems a decent guy.



I watched a bunch of his videos a few years ago and I would agree that he is.  It is obvious that he just really loves what he does.


----------



## Ivan (Jun 25, 2019)

Headhunter said:


> found this channel it's worth a watch. I like his response to questions he gets. This is one of his videos. It's worth a watch. He seems a cool guy.


Very great youtuber; haven't been able to sign up for BJJ, but once I move I'll definately apply the knowledge he has imparted on me.


----------



## quasar44 (Jan 3, 2020)

Headhunter said:


> found this channel it's worth a watch. I like his response to questions he gets. This is one of his videos. It's worth a watch. He seems a cool guy.



my fav is grappling academy ( Aussie guy ) and mma leech with the Brazilian guy under that ufc heavy weight ) he is so technical


----------



## quasar44 (Jan 3, 2020)

Chewie is good too 
He also kicks azz in wrestling


----------



## skribs (Jan 3, 2020)

Headhunter said:


> found this channel it's worth a watch. I like his response to questions he gets. This is one of his videos. It's worth a watch. He seems a cool guy.



A lot of what he says applies to any art, not just BJJ.  I watch him as a TKD/HKD guy.  He says a lot of things about how to coach or how to learn that are pretty much universal.  Things like (and I'm paraphrasing), "Don't push white belts so hard they burn out.  Maybe they learn more in 3 months by being pushed hard than if you didn't push, but then they're gone.  If you can gently nudge someone's technique over 10 years they'll learn so much more."


----------



## drop bear (Jan 3, 2020)

Buka said:


> I know.
> 
> I also know what a mat bully is.



That is a difficult one when you are trying to also create a culture of cultivating and overcoming loss.


----------



## drop bear (Jan 3, 2020)

There are different ways to jujitsu. For us with a wrestle jitsu mma focus we are trying to create mat bullies.

The ultimate expression of this was a story of a wrestling coach who basically hurt you every single time he touched you. Everything was unpleasant. And if we want to win MMA fights that is exactly the sort of experience that we want the other guy to endure. While being toughened to a point that we can endure it ourselves.


----------



## Buka (Jan 3, 2020)

drop bear said:


> That is a difficult one when you are trying to also create a culture of cultivating and overcoming loss.



I don’t consider someone a bully who goes hard. I consider someone a bully when they only go hard with those they can easily squash, and goes all easy peasy, nice guy with those people who can squash him.


----------

